# Avian x canada goose decoys



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Just wondering how durable they are and how the paint holds up if you want to just throw them in the trailer.
Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Nd3 (Sep 16, 2014)

They are somewhat durable but I personally wouldn't use the pile method when transporting them. Honestly there's only one decoy imo that's handle abuse of throw and go and that's bigfoot.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Anymore info on the Avians would be great :thumb: Thanks.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

paint comes off easy, cant throw them around


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

snowkiller said:


> paint comes off easy, cant throw them around


Would you say they are more durable than GHG? (Which would not take much).


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

The ones I used with the square bases were less durable than GHG. Not by a whole lot, but noticeably less durable. Plus the heads melted in the trailer. And that bungee strap system to hold the base on is a joke. You can pretty much only carry 2, maybe 3 decoys at a time and the bases still fall off. I can carry 12-15 Dakotas, DOA's or Tanglefrees at a time without ever having to bend all the way to the ground to pick them up or put them down.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

My son sold all of his GHG and switched to A-X this year. Season here just ended and he had his best year ever. Those decoys look great in the field. He has a mix of high lookers, actives and feeders. He slot bags but doesn't baby them at all. Used them hard this year and they still look good. I broke the head on one, but it was an easy fix. I was cheap and just bought more of the new GHGs and had a good year too, but mine weren't in the field nearly as much as his. Even with a little paint wear, we still had geese walking around in our decoys. (But they are stupid Iowa geese!)


----------



## Viskey (Dec 17, 2014)

the paint comes off really easy on the painted ones....ffd's i believe are way better but i only have experience with the painted...


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for your posts they have helped a lot.  :thumb:


----------

